# Google Doodle



## CraftyZA (22/11/13)

Today marks the 50th anniversary of Dr Who.
Play the Google Doodle Game.
My score is 39 minutes for all level. However, I've done quite a bit of work and running around between that time. On the one level, I only started the level when the clock was standing on 12 minutes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (22/11/13)

And my company year end is tomorrow night!

Guess I'm only watching it Sunday morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------

